

Ask HN: Should I make my app freemium - MattBearman

So on Saturday I launched BugMuncher (http://bugmuncher.com), my Google+ inspired website feedback tool.<p>I've had a lot of positive feedback, but unfortunately not much in the way of sign ups. I'm wondering should I create a free version, with limited functionality, and if yes, how should I limit it?<p>I was thinking the free version would not have the blackout functionality, and maybe ads on the preview page?<p>Also, while I've got your attention, have you got any other thoughts on how I could increase sign ups (is my design all wrong, price too high/low, etc)?<p>Thanks,<p>Matt Bearman
======
drewcrawford
I don't think pricing is your fundamental problem.

* Your primary market is where diagnosing rendering problems, error conditions conditions etc. are not merely a difficult problem, but an _impossible_ one. You need to be targeting visualizations, games, or similar. With the kind of limited web development I do, basically hacking wordpress templates, your product solves a non-problem for me.

* You're going to need some sweet explanations for braindead users. As a developer, _I_ know how to use the product, but will my users? Probably not. You need a 1-2-3 flyover to explain WTF is going on.

Alternatively, you could pivot and focus on targeting freelancer frontend web
designers/developers. I would imagine that the freelancers have a need for a
simple "markup the website" tool so a client can annotate the site with their
feedback, "change the font of this title", etc.

~~~
MattBearman
Thanks for the feedback, some really good points there. The pivot angle is one
I had briefly considered, maybe I'll give it a bit more thought.

I've got a screencast showing how to use BugMuncher, maybe I should link to
that directly from the help link in the tool itself?

------
revorad
I just realised you could make this a lot more useful if you allowed users to
load any website via bugmuncher.com and provide feedback to the site owners.
To be clear: I go to bugmuncher.com, type in a url (say nytimes.com), the page
loads, I use your tool to highlight the bug and hit send, you email or tweet
it to the appropriate address.

You could also look at it as more than a bug reporting tool. It could just be
a playground for people to visually comment on sites, sort of like
<http://canv.as> does for pictures.

This could get you some traction and then you charge site owners for premium
features, like tracking on their own site.

PS You should put your email in your HN profile's about section.

PPS You should let users submit feedback without highlighting anything and
without previewing.

